# Spalted maple



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

A huge maple tree was blown down two years ago and i have a question regarding spalting. i started cutting it up for firewood and after one cut i noticed it was spalted? At least thats what it looked like to me. It is still hard so would make excellent firewood, but wonder if it might be more valuable to cut up for lumber instead? Would a woodworker have any interest in something like this?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes absolutely!*

I found my first spalted maple along side the road I live on...thought it was firewood. Then when I cut across the log I saw the different rings and then cut it into 30" and 40" lengths, since it was darn heavy. Then I chainsawed it into square cants and then resawed it...man, it was great. Nature did what man could only dream about. I'm still trying to figure out how to best use it, but that will come soon. A small chest or cabinet probably. 
What's you're location maybe someone here will want it.  bill


----------



## Millwork Master (Jan 6, 2011)

farmer9 said:


> A huge maple tree was blown down two years ago and i have a question regarding spalting. i started cutting it up for firewood and after one cut i noticed it was spalted? At least thats what it looked like to me. It is still hard so would make excellent firewood, but wonder if it might be more valuable to cut up for lumber instead? Would a woodworker have any interest in something like this?


You should definitely keep it for some woodworking projects especially for for turning projects


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

farmer9 said:


> Would a woodworker have any interest in something like this?


A lot of woodworkers would have an interest. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I would agree with others when I say woodworkers love the stuff. Im sure some one on the forum will take it off your hands if you are close enough or just keep it and have some fun turning or building something with it. pics are great if you have 'em.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Pictures!


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I found this log on the road..










This is what I found after I cut a piece. 



















I'm pretty happy with it. I've sinced sliced it up for something special. 

I say save as much as you can, Find someone who would want it if you dont do anything with it. It's only $15-$20 in shipping for a good size box of it. Maybe you could sell it for projects to others.


----------



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, heres the scoop...After reading more about spalted maple, maybe this log is far enough along yet? Guess it will make ok firewood tho.
The log is 26" diameter on the big end and 18 1/2" on the small end. The log is cut in two, one log is 14' long, the other about 12' long. If anyone is interested in the logs, the farm is between Lacon and Spring Bay ILLinois. I could help you load if interested. My email is [email protected].


----------



## Fly Fisher (Jun 22, 2010)

nah you dont want that. you can send it to me and i'll get rid of it for you, LOL :laughing:


----------

